# Lemon Lime Cran Pee Blended W/ White Cran Pinot Grigio



## FloridaWino (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Folks,

Check this out....So I made a Island Mist White Cran Pinot Grigio and thought it was to Sweet. I recently made a Lemon Lime Cran Pee and thought it was kinda lemony and acidic. 

Heres where it gets intersesting I decided to see what they would taste like together and they taste great! 

Soooooo... I created a drink called an "Eclipse" where the two bottles are mixed. The Lemon Lime Cran Pee is called "The Sun"....The White Cran is called "The Moon". Put them together and you have an ECLIPSE! 

Designed my lables like this:


----------

